# Aftermarket tracks for HB's AAVp-7A1 w/EAAk?



## supernova46 (Jul 22, 2009)

Just wanted to know if anyone makes aftermarket tracks for this particular model fron\m Hobby Boss. Thanks for any help in this matter.:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think friul has tracks for the vehicles BUT I think the newer Amtracks use a new style track. Part of the RAMS upgrade along with the suspension mods. I think Friul only makes one set of tracks. There was an upgrade for the old Tamiya kit with new tracks in resin (with other parts) from, I think, Royal.


----------

